# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Petites annonces >  Constitution d'un panel d'experts DSI pour travail de fin d'tudes

## viry0ne

Hello le club  ::): 

Bon, tout est dans le titre  ::aie::  mais histoire dtre plus prcise, je cherche  constituer un petit *groupe "d'experts"* (i.e. personnes exerant ou ayant exerc des fonctions de management au sein -_ou en rapport avec_- d'une DSI et ayant un minimum de comptences techniques) afin de mener des interviews (30min env) sur la thmatique de la *matrise de parc SI*.

Ces interviews sont traites de manire anonyme, je ne procde pas  des enregistrements audio.
Elle feront l'objet d'un *compte rendu* accompagn d'une question complmentaire pour raliser une *matrice d'aide  la dcision*.
L'ambition tant de proposer une *mthodologie de dcision quand  la gestion des niveaux de service attendus*.

Pour les plus intrigus d'entre-vous, je suis ingnieur informatique gnraliste  ::king::  (initialement dveloppeur) et je ralise un mastre spcialis management par projets  ::weird:: 

Bref, si vous-mme, ou quelqu'un de votre entourage souhaite participer  ce *travail collaboratif d'amlioration des pratiques* a serait tip top  ::D: 
Aussi je vous remercie par avance pour vos contributions  ma recherche (^-^) ----> _Go MP me_

 ::merci::

----------

